# I'm Too Kewt for Food



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is how we first met her....an ad on kijiji.ca

_We bought this little guy as food for our snake (I know, I know) but our snake isn't interested and this guy has now gotten too big for him to handle, so we're offering him up for free to the first person that comes to get him. I'm saying "him" but to be honest I havne't taken a peek under it's tail, so I'm not sure on gender. I'm not sure what size you'd call him - he's the rat equivalent of a hopper mouse (much larger than a pup but much smaller than an adult). He's not really user-friendly right now, but that is largely due to the fact that he hasn't been handled much except to take him out and drop him into the snake's tank (and fish him back out again). He has bitten both us and the snake (minor in both cases, but of course now the snake really doesn't want anything to do with him!) If you're interested in him as a pet or for food, just drop us an e-mail and let us know when you can come by to pick him up (I can provide some "tide you over" food if needed). Thanks! (Sorry, I don't have any photos, the USB cable for the camera is broken - he's a dark browny-black colour.)_

And after being told this rat bit the people, and the snake, and the snake ended up scared of her, I get her home expecting a slashy scared fear-biter...scarred by her experiences of being plucked from her tank to the snake's enclosure, then fished out and then put back the next day...over and over for almost 2 weeks. 

Well....

Trying to lure her prey in with her kewtness

































Woohoo, fooled it...attack!!!!!









Yep, Da Vicious Killah test nibbles. :roll:

But she DID bite the people and the snake, I think she just won't bite me because she knows she's not going to be hurt anymore. 

So Holly (another rescue friend who lives in Nova Scotia) and I collaborated to get this wee one out of there. I was going to take the Hamilton Express GO bus up there but they said if I threw them some gas money they would deliver her. 
Squeeky and I are going to co-own this little 131 gram doll. 

Baby belly









"Pssst...I'm new here, whats this place like?"










And for size reference, she's on top of one of those tiny igloos 









Now she needs a Brave name, since this little gal is freaking me out. She's running around the cage exploring and when I call her she runs to the front of the cage to say Hey!



















Yep a terrified fear biter :roll:









WE are lucky Ratmom's Holly and I


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

What a ferocious little dear! Good for you, she looks like a total gem. 

You bite that snake little girl, take your destiny into your own hands! Hmm, Destiny?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well Holly and I have been tossing names back and forth at each other and we have finally settled on a name we both like.

Carina - meaning little cutie, friend, beloved in Italian

We decided our little fighter didn't _have_ to fight any longer, and could just settle for the beloved part. :lol:

So her official name is Carina "Snake Biter" Hall. :mrgreen:


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, she's cute and smart! Biting only bad snake people and evil snakes! Good for her!


----------



## AZratkeeper (Jan 27, 2008)

what is your discrption of bad snake people dragon egg and evil snakes :evil:


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

AZratkeeper said:


> what is your discrption of bad snake people dragon egg and evil snakes :evil:


Probably something along the lines of people who feed their snakes live food, which is dangerous for snakes and a torturous, painful, and terrible way to die for the poor rat. 

Before you get all huffy, this is a PET RAT forum, we prefer to see rats and other furry animals alive and happy and cared for. If you happen to also have pets that eat the preferred pet here (rats), learn to develop a thick skin to these kinds of comments!


----------



## AZratkeeper (Jan 27, 2008)

okay good 
then i do not fit the discrption yes i do own snakes 8 of them i feed frozen thawed prey i am not going into anymore detail of my snakes if you want to get more info you can PM me


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

AZratkeeper said:


> what is your discrption of bad snake people dragon egg and evil snakes :evil:


I know people who keep snakes and feed them live rats. One of them is my brother in law--the reason I got interested in rats in the first place (and no, I don't think he's an evil person). 

The first rat I ever held was his rat, which my son had named Philip. He, like the cutie lilspaz rescued, was a snake survivor for a long time, getting thrown in with the snakes and not getting eaten, over and over. And still he wasn't scared of people--the sweetest rat ever. 

Eventually he got eaten, though. And I feel bad I didn't rescue him. 
Now I have my own rats, and so am "on the rat side" of things, as opposed to "on the snake side". In simple terms: rats good, snakes evil. :wink:


----------

